# Axis2 erstellt HTTP/1.1 anstatt HTTP/1.0



## oltoko (5. Nov 2007)

Hi,

ich bin gerade von Axis 1.4 auf Axis 2 umgestiegen und versuche eine WebService anzusprechen,
dessen Server aber nur auf HTTP/1.0 reagiert. Axis 2 verwendet leider 1.1.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit Axis 2 auch HTTP/1.0 verwenden zu lassen :bahnhof:

Mfg Olli


----------



## AlArenal (5. Nov 2007)

1. Google anwerfen
2. nach "axis http 1.0" suchen lassen
3. 4. Treffer anklicken
4. Man landet in der Online-Doku von Axis 2

http://ws.apache.org/axis2/1_0/http-transport.html


----------



## oltoko (6. Nov 2007)

Vielen Dank, hat geholfen  :applaus: !!

Aber für die Doku auf dieser Seite braucht man erst mal sehr viel Fantasie um herauszufinden
was die wollen


----------



## AlArenal (6. Nov 2007)

Was man braucht ist eine Maus um horizontal zu scrollen, weil ich erst nicht verstand worauf sich die Doku bezog, da der passende Codeausschnitt die Attribute gar nicht hergab. Dann erst fiel mir auf, dass das Layout etwas zerschossen war und die Attribute ein paar hundert/tausend Pixel weiter rechts zu finden waren


----------

